# Costco tablecloth backdrop



## zombiesniper (Sep 13, 2018)

So our Costco had these paisley 60"X102" tablecloths on for $20 CAD ($0.98 USD lol).
I though they would make interesting portable backgrounds.
Luna was kind enough to pose for me. I would have liked to have a darker dog for this but I may darken the background on the next one to see if I like it better.




Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


The tablecloth in the package.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 13, 2018)

Hmm, reminds me of popular wallpaper from the olden days that everyone had.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 13, 2018)

Luna looks pretty fancy with her designer backdrop.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 13, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, reminds me of popular wallpaper from the olden days that everyone had.


Exactly what it reminded me of.



Jeff G said:


> Luna looks pretty fancy with her designer backdrop.


She was just enjoying the treats. lol


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 13, 2018)

I like Luna more than the backdrop.  Miss Maggie would love to play with Luna.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 14, 2018)

Good idea, nice dog.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 14, 2018)

Haven't posted any of Luna lately. Looks like she might be fluffing out her winter coat. 

Cool idea on the table clothes. Might have to check that out. What about wrinkles? I bought a few Wally World brand sheets which come in a variety of colors and patterns. They're thin enough that you can stretch them and get most of the wrinkles out. The steamer gets the rest.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## baturn (Sep 14, 2018)

OK, I never comment on this kind of stuff because I know literally nothin about portraiture. However, imho, the pattern seems a bit busy to me and maybe could be subdued by moving the subject farther from it and or a shallower depth of field. Now... I have my grown up pants on so fire away.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 14, 2018)

Great idea!  My pups would love this background.  I spent $5 US on a black panel curtain for a backdrop, although it is narrow.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 14, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Haven't posted any of Luna lately. Looks like she might be fluffing out her winter coat.
> 
> Cool idea on the table clothes. Might have to check that out. What about wrinkles? I bought a few Wally World brand sheets which come in a variety of colors and patterns. They're thin enough that you can stretch them and get most of the wrinkles out. The steamer gets the rest.



Thanks. Luna needs to have a trip to the groomer. She's a little more fluffy than normal. lol
These tablecloths are decently thick (three to four times as thick as a bed sheet. Wrinkles were taken out by washing and drying.



baturn said:


> OK, I never comment on this kind of stuff because I know literally nothin about portraiture. However, imho, the pattern seems a bit busy to me and maybe could be subdued by moving the subject farther from it and or a shallower depth of field. Now... I have my grown up pants on so fire away.



I completely agree that perfectly in focus is not how I see using this. I also see colouring it red. Plus Luna is to light a dog for this colour of back drop. A darker dog like my old Rottie would have been better.
No need for me to fire at you. They're good observations.



CherylL said:


> Great idea!  My pups would love this background.  I spent $5 US on a black panel curtain for a backdrop, although it is narrow.



After buying a few $90 backdrops I quickly realized I was an idiot since they're nothing but cloth. I can buy that near anywhere. I just need to keep an eye out for something thick enough.


----------

